# [KardTrickKid] My content/Videos



## KardTrickKid_YT (Nov 18, 2020)

Hey everyone! This is where I will post my new/existing videos, hope you enjoy!








KardTrickKid


Hey everyone! My name Is KardTrickKid! I am here to bring you videos of Magic, Cubing, more! I hope you enjoy my content, and if you want to learn some cool ...




www.youtube.com




.


----------



## KardTrickKid_YT (Dec 21, 2020)

New vid out!!!


----------



## Jam88 (Dec 21, 2020)

KardTrickKid_YT said:


> New vid out!!!


YLM Squan FTW


----------



## KardTrickKid_YT (Dec 21, 2020)

pog


----------



## KardTrickKid_YT (Dec 29, 2020)

New vid out!!!!! The best cubes of 2020, featuring famous cubers like Max Siauw, Ram Thakkar, the Morrison brothers, and more!


----------



## KardTrickKid_YT (Jan 3, 2021)

Mains and goals for 2021!


----------



## KardTrickKid_YT (Jan 18, 2021)

Unboxing of the BRAND NEW MS3-V1 as well as the Gan Skewb! One of my best videos yet. 





second non-cube store unboxing of the ms3 on yt i think :O


----------



## KardTrickKid_YT (Jan 18, 2021)

Make sure to stay tuned for the reviews!
hint: @Owen Morrison


----------



## KardTrickKid_YT (Feb 1, 2021)

New review with @Owen Morrison ! Turned out really well, thanks to him for doing this.


----------



## KardTrickKid_YT (Feb 10, 2021)

Review of a forgotten cube! let me know if you want more reviews like this


----------



## KardTrickKid_YT (Feb 15, 2021)

New video out!


----------



## KardTrickKid_YT (Feb 22, 2021)

New video!


----------



## rubik2005 (Feb 22, 2021)

KardTrickKid_YT said:


> New video!


Wow! Beautiful thumbnail. I love everything about this video and would definitely love to see more like these!


----------



## KardTrickKid_YT (Feb 22, 2021)

Thanks!


----------



## KardTrickKid_YT (Feb 28, 2021)

Tymon is insane!

Wow, almost 900 subs!!!! Thank you all so much <3

ps sub if u haven't already


----------



## KardTrickKid_YT (Mar 14, 2021)

Hey guys, HUGE announcement. I am officially sponsored by thecubicle.com!
Make sure to use discount code "ktk" to save 5%!


----------



## Mr. McCubing (Mar 14, 2021)

Dang man! Good job! U totally deserve it.


----------



## Nir1213 (Mar 14, 2021)

KardTrickKid_YT said:


> Hey guys, HUGE announcement. I am officially sponsored by thecubicle.com!
> Make sure to use discount code "ktk" to save 5%!


officially smallest Cubicle discount code


----------



## KardTrickKid_YT (Mar 14, 2021)

Ik i already said this, but here's the video! I'm now sponsored by thecubicle! use code "ktk" to get 5% off your entire order. 






Nir1213 said:


> officially smallest Cubicle discount code


lol thanks!


----------



## Scollier (Mar 14, 2021)

Ahh there's too many codes I want to use now! What do I do???


----------



## DNF_Cuber (Mar 14, 2021)

Scollier said:


> Ahh there's too many codes I want to use now! What do I do???


roll a d20


----------



## KardTrickKid_YT (Mar 14, 2021)

haha dont tell any1





but relief gives 7% and helps doctors



i didnt tell u anything


----------



## rubik2005 (Mar 15, 2021)

KardTrickKid_YT said:


> haha dont tell any1
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Doctors? Which doctors? I think that was one of the codes from the weekly newsletter, but didn't know it helped them.


----------



## KardTrickKid_YT (Mar 15, 2021)

I think it goes to doctors without borders


----------



## KardTrickKid_YT (Mar 21, 2021)

New video out now! also @BenChristman1 ur comment was deleted by youtube but you're right, I'm saying it wrong lmao


----------



## KardTrickKid_YT (Mar 29, 2021)

New video! This took a very long time to edit, so make sure to like and subscribe!


----------



## KardTrickKid_YT (Apr 2, 2021)

pog


----------



## Mr. McCubing (Apr 2, 2021)

KardTrickKid_YT said:


> pog


I can not express my confusion in words...

Sent from my Pixel 3 using Tapatalk


----------



## KardTrickKid_YT (Apr 5, 2021)

1k subs


----------



## Eli Apperson (Apr 5, 2021)

Massive congrats on 1k! Can't wait to see you grow even more!


----------



## KardTrickKid_YT (Apr 12, 2021)

Ooops forgot my last 2 videos lol




Here is the 1k giveaway and face reveal




And here is the cube collection


----------



## KardTrickKid_YT (Apr 19, 2021)

New video! possibly my best


----------



## JFCUBING (Apr 20, 2021)

KardTrickKid_YT said:


> New video! possibly my best


It was an amazing video!


----------



## KardTrickKid_YT (Apr 20, 2021)

Thanks JF!


----------



## KardTrickKid_YT (May 3, 2021)

New video! make sure to join the megaminx discord!!!
dsc.gg/megaminx


----------



## JFCUBING (May 4, 2021)

KardTrickKid_YT said:


> New video! make sure to join the megaminx discord!!!
> dsc.gg/megaminx


'twas very pog video


----------



## KardTrickKid_YT (May 4, 2021)

thanku


----------



## KardTrickKid_YT (May 10, 2021)

New video! let me know if you want more videos like this, i'll definitely do them for records/new releases!


----------



## KardTrickKid_YT (Jun 6, 2021)

https://www.youtube.com/channel/UCRc2imW_0b6ID2AWBwKITSA/community?lb=UgwU1VtQmQ_5xBmh9Ml4AaABCQ


Vote in this poll to decide what algset I learn next!


----------



## KardTrickKid_YT (Sep 21, 2021)

woah forgot about this
heres my new vid


----------



## cuberbutnotacuber (Sep 22, 2021)

Kind of surprised they didn't name it the "GAN 12 ADJM Core Magnet V2M Maglev V1 Supa Fast Cool Extra Light 2021 Edition Pro Max RS".


----------



## KardTrickKid_YT (Oct 3, 2021)

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=WlAoGhWoMH8 New video!!


----------



## abunickabhi (Oct 3, 2021)

KardTrickKid_YT said:


> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=WlAoGhWoMH8 New video!!


Nice video.

Keep making more of these.


----------



## KardTrickKid_YT (Oct 17, 2021)

wow im really good at remembering this, 



 new cubenews out now!


----------



## qwr (Oct 19, 2021)

KardTrickKid_YT said:


> wow im really good at remembering this,


any good content creator would remember to post to all socials to get maximum effect


----------



## KardTrickKid_YT (Oct 19, 2021)

guess im a bad content creator

follow on insta and join discord those are the only other platforms i care about atm lol


----------



## qwr (Oct 19, 2021)

KardTrickKid_YT said:


> guess im a bad content creator
> 
> follow on insta and join discord those are the only other platforms i care about atm lol



i'm pretty bad when it comes to gaining subs, but the way I think of it is if you spend 10 hours making a video, it's worth the 5 minutes to promote it


----------



## KardTrickKid_YT (Oct 19, 2021)

fair lol


----------



## KardTrickKid_YT (Nov 10, 2021)

new video!


----------



## qwr (Nov 18, 2021)

Your username reminds me of a "magic trick" I used to do when I volunteered as a presenter at my local science museum and was stationed at the electricity and magnetism section. To demonstrate Lenz's law, I had a magnetic ball and copper pipe and when you drop the magnetic ball through the copper pipe it falls slowly. This is just physics as even though the copper pipe isn't magnetic, it is conductive and so the very strong magnet creates strong eddy currents. I would give the ball and pipe to guests to show them they could do it themselves. I was actually given two magnetic balls, so I came with a plan to spice things up with a trick. I would palm another magnet in my hand and when they handed the pipe to me, the ball would not just fall slowly but would never come out because it was attracted to the other magnet. Then I would hand the pipe to them and the ball would then fall out since it was away from my palmed magnet. While explaining the electromagnetism to them I would put the magnet in my hand in my pocket pretending I was getting my badge or something. No guest ever figured out my trick, probably because they were expecting a science trick and not a magic one. But it's funny to think that I used to do this as a joke. It was a little deceptive but I told anyone who asked it was a magic trick.


----------

